# Factory Frame Gussets



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

There has been a lot of talk about GM frames lately. I just picked up an 01' 2500HD and it has factory Gussets. Is this just a luck of the draw or what?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Standard until 02


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, didn't know that.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

NBI Lawn;1556814 said:


> Oh, didn't know that.


http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1320583&postcount=137

Right from a thread you posted in. Pay attention now.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

My 02 has them!!!!


----------



## Conmancounty (Jan 1, 2013)

Can you post a pic of what you mean by frame gussets. I have a 2000 2500 e-tend cab. so i can see what you are all talking about. That way i can check mine. Thank you in advance


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Conmancounty;1558100 said:


> Can you post a pic of what you mean by frame gussets. I have a 2000 2500 e-tend cab. so i can see what you are all talking about. That way i can check mine. Thank you in advance


Use the search box and look for GM frame cracking. You'll find a ton of stuff about it.


----------



## Grambo170 (Jan 6, 2013)

B& B 

I'm new here and have looked and read all I can find Even printed your pic's of the gussetts, I have a 2006 2500hd crew cab with Blizzard plow set-up, would like to know how to get a set of the gussetts, But I can't PM yet so can you PM me. 
Thanks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Grambo170;1563277 said:


> B& B
> 
> I'm new here and have looked and read all I can find Even printed your pic's of the gussetts, I have a 2006 2500hd crew cab with Blizzard plow set-up, would like to know how to get a set of the gussetts, But I can't PM yet so can you PM me.
> Thanks


You need I think 10 posts to PM. I don't think he can message you either, try the visitors message deal in your profile.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Grambo170;1563277 said:


> B& B
> 
> I'm new here and have looked and read all I can find Even printed your pic's of the gussetts, I have a 2006 2500hd crew cab with Blizzard plow set-up, would like to know how to get a set of the gussetts, But I can't PM yet so can you PM me.
> Thanks


Go to search and enter gussets about 5 threads down theres a thread "Plow cracking frame ?" On the second post theres a picture of the gusset. They are not something you buy you just need a small peice of steel fabbed up and welded to the rear shock tower bracket.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jmac5058;1563477 said:


> They are not something you buy you just need a small peice of steel fabbed up and welded to the rear shock tower bracket.


If that's the case then the guys that have been hooked up with a set via mail must be all be hallucinations. And no they do not go on the shock mounts.

Grambo- you must have ten posts and be a member for ten days before having PM capabilities from either end.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

You can make your own gussets if you have a welder handy. I made some custom units for my frame, as dodge frames are notorious for ripping apart where the trailer hitch mounts due to the "great quality steel" they used. Took me a few hours to make, but it was a fun experience to do..

The actual fabrication starts at post #22

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/hitch-install-t303179.html


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

B&B;1563480 said:


> If that's the case then the guys that have been hooked up with a set via mail must be all be hallucinations. And no they do not go on the shock mounts.
> 
> Grambo- you must have ten posts and be a member for ten days before having PM capabilities from either end.


Sounds like you have been tapping into your mushroom stash if you think you buy those gussets online. If you know so much just where do they go ? Did yoy look at the thread Plow cracking frame . Just say no.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jmac5058;1563487 said:


> Sounds like you have been tapping into your mushroom stash if you think you buy those gussets online. If you knowso much just where do they go ? Did yoy look at the thread Plow cracking frame . Just say no.


I hook them up direct genius. Why else would there be countless posts here from guys looking to get in touch with me.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

B&B;1563488 said:


> I hook them up direct genius. Why else would there be countless posts here from guys looking to get in touch with me.


Could you show me some of these high tech items you have exclusive rights to. If these guys need you to get them a small triangle of steel they must think having 23 K worth of posts makes you smart like you do. I had my frame gussest installed by the premire plow installer in the countrie who know 10 times what you do . Put your pipe down and show me a picture of where they go knowitall.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's ok. Not everyone has the prestigious connections so they need some assistance getting what they need. Pretty much what this website is all about. For most of us anyway.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jmac5058;1563487 said:


> Sounds like you have been tapping into your mushroom stash if you think you buy those gussets online. If you know so much just where do they go ? Did yoy look at the thread Plow cracking frame . Just say no.


You funny, maybe once the drugs wear off you should re-read the frame cracking threads. If you find the right one there are pictures you can look at and the information you need to order a set.

I'd guess B&B knows more about Chevy trucks than you know about recreational medications, which based on your statements are extensive.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats what I did was show the OP a picture of the gussets and you stated I was all wrong . In you all knowingnessyou said they dont go on the shock tower bracket where do they go ? Picture please , or are you going to keep backtracking because youve been exposed for what you are.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jmac5058;1563499 said:


> Thats what I did was show the OP a picture of the gussets and you stated I was all wrong . In you all knowingnessyou said they dont go on the shock tower bracket where do they go ? Picture please , or are you going to keep backtracking because youve been exposed for what you are.


Might want to look at the pics a little closer. Here I'll help you out. No gussets on any shock mounts.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=422857&postcount=9


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Since your research skills are lacking I did it for you

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956

You might note the source for the pictures and gussets.:whistling:


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats not a triangle of steel ? Sorry its on the rear A frame bracket I guess you got me. I helped the OP with a thread to see a picture its all I was trying to do.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jmac5058;1563491 said:


> Could you show me some of these high tech items you have exclusive rights to. If these guys need you to get them a small triangle of steel they must think having 23 K worth of posts makes you smart like you do. I had my frame gussest installed by the premire plow installer in the countrie who know 10 times what you do . Put your pipe down and show me a picture of where they go knowitall.


You can't count, you can't spell, and you can barely read. No wonder you're having so much trouble.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jmac5058;1563509 said:


> Thats not a triangle of steel ?
> 
> Yes but it is a properly designed steel triangle, with the proper load to support ratio and shaped to eliminate stress raisers.
> 
> ...


You did a little more than that, you also proved you're arrogant, narrow minded, half illiterate and made yourself look more than just a little foolish. Shame you didn't either do a little research or kept your nose out of something you OBVIOUSLY don't understand.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hundreds of posts on this thread for you to peruse there jmac......

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81052


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

jmac5058;1563487 said:


> Sounds like you have been tapping into your mushroom stash if you think you buy those gussets online. If you know so much just where do they go ? Did yoy look at the thread Plow cracking frame . Just say no.


Portabellas are my favorite.

Stuffed mushroom caps are great as well.

Even deep fried mushrooms are excellent.

I really need to try some morrels someday. I hear they're wicked awesome.



2COR517;1563510 said:


> You can't count, you can't spell, and you can barely read. No wonder you're having so much trouble.


That's because he's the original masshole.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jmac5058;1563509 said:


> Thats not a triangle of steel ? Sorry its on the rear A frame bracket I guess you got me. I helped the OP with a thread to see a picture its all I was trying to do.


Certainly nothing wrong with that. I simply corrected the inaccuracies that they are not available via the web and they're located on the shock mounts as both statement were incorrect. And that's when you popped your chest out and went all tumultuous on us.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You're gonna need this J....

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/tumultuous


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

jmac5058;1563509 said:


> Thats not a triangle of steel ? Sorry its on the rear A frame bracket I guess you got me. I helped the OP with a thread to see a picture its all I was trying to do.


A "Thanks B&B" would've sufficed. It's usually the first thing people post when he answers a thread.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

2COR517;1563523 said:


> You're gonna need this J....
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/tumultuous


OMG, I'm pissing my pants 2COR!!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Motorman 007;1563528 said:


> OMG, I'm pissing my pants 2COR!!!


No snow for plowing, no snow for snowmobiliing, no ice for fishing. Gotta do something to stayed entertained up here.......


----------



## Grambo170 (Jan 6, 2013)

Guys, put down the heavy armor WOW, it's just a simple question and I'm just asking because if someone has made the part to fit why the hell do I want to reinvent the wheel. When I reach my time and post limit I will be PM B&B to obtain a set. Like someone said this site is to help each other out if I was a brain surgeon I would gladly fix your heart. I for one have learned alot from this site.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Shoot me an email. I'll but you in touch with B&B without waiting.

[email protected] Basherandson.com


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just dont touch his but


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1563810 said:


> Just dont touch his but


How is your hand healing??:whistling:


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Grambo170;1563736 said:


> Guys, put down the heavy armor WOW, it's just a simple question and I'm just asking because if someone has made the part to fit why the hell do I want to reinvent the wheel. When I reach my time and post limit I will be PM B&B to obtain a set. Like someone said this site is to help each other out if I was a brain surgeon I would gladly fix your heart. I for one have learned alot from this site.


Relax Grambo and welcome to the forum. None of what occurred in this thread had anything to do with you other than the subject of your question. Hopefully you can get hooked up with B&B soon and get your own gussets. I bought mine from him and they are a perfect fit and easy install.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I welded in a set of B&B gussets today. Make sure everything is clean on the frame.I used a right angle air die grinder with 2" roloc 40 grit sanding discs. I also welded both top and bottom of the gussets to the frame. Came out pretty good.


----------

